# MAC's Back2MAC (B2M) Policy Update



## Aquilah (Aug 9, 2008)

I realized x33cupcake posted this link in another B2M thread, but I figured it needed a whole new thread so it doesn't get lost. I'll make this a sticky soon too, and then we can update as needed







YouTube - Back2Mac Policy Update

Quote:
*Back to MÂ·AÂ·C Program*
As a part of a pro-environment commitment to recycle/reuse waste, MÂ·AÂ·C recycles its primary packaging through the Back to MÂ·AÂ·C Program. MÂ·AÂ·C encourages our customers to return primary packaging of many MÂ·AÂ·C products to MÂ·AÂ·C counters. This packaging is then forwarded to appropriate recycling centers. By returning six (6) MÂ·AÂ·C primary packaging containers to a MÂ·AÂ·C counter, you will receive a free MÂ·AÂ·C Lipstick of your choice [except for the Viva Glams]. This is how we thank you for helping the environment through recycling.

Most primary packaging of MÂ·AÂ·C products is accepted as Back to MÂ·AÂ·C "currency." MÂ·AÂ·C does not accept the following as a part of the program:


Secondary packaging of any sort [paper box, plastic/cellophane wrapper, shopping bags, etc.]
Samples [sample containers, special/trial size products for promotional/seasonal kits]
Cosmetic applicators/tools [disposables, puffs, sponges, scissors, spatulas, swabs, sharpeners, tweezers, curlers]
Accessories [bags, belts, makeup cases, lashes, Blot Film]
In addition to our "Back to MÂ·AÂ·C Program," MÂ·AÂ·C uses minimal packaging and recycled paper to paperboard packaging in our offices, manufacturing and distribution facilities. Vegetable-based inks are used for printing whenever possible. At MÂ·AÂ·C we share your concerns about the environment and we are continually looking for ways to address those concerns while providing our customers with complete product satisfaction and safety. Taken from MAC Cosmetics &amp; Specktra


----------



## McRubel (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 10, 2008)

What he suggested about putting pans in the depotted eyeshadow pots so they'll pass for B2M is clever! lol.

I have a palette from The Icing that I was going to take the pans out of to make my own palette with MAC and other shadows...so I can use some of those pans to put into my depotted eyeshadow pots!


----------



## vesna (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks so much for posting this. Very informative.


----------



## internetchick (Aug 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What he suggested about putting pans in the depotted eyeshadow pots so they'll pass for B2M is clever! lol.
I have a palette from The Icing that I was going to take the pans out of to make my own palette with MAC and other shadows...so I can use some of those pans to put into my depotted eyeshadow pots!

I thought that was pretty clever too!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 10, 2008)

I think the video is misleading because this can vary from store to store, so the information he got is not definitive, or at least, not completely enforced as of right now.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think the video is misleading because this can vary from store to store, so the information he got is not definitive, or at least, not completely enforced as of right now. This is true... And I somehow doubt Chris would ever tell me he couldn't take me B2M because it was missing the pan... And he's an assistant manager at my MAC. Alas, MAC is trying to tighten down on a lot it seems. I recently had a friend who lost her Pro card because someone lied about her doing CPs with it, and without even questioning her, they took it! Didn't even care when she pled her case. Honestly, MAC isn't striking me the way it used to.


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Aug 30, 2008)

I had a question if anyone knows. I used B2M for two lipsticks today, and the MUA put a red "x" on the bottom where the sticker is. I read it's because that you can't B2M the stuff you get for free. Does the sticker with the name of the lipstick need to be on the tube if you were to return it to the counter or store? I didn't see why someone just wouldn't peel the sticker off the bottom. They didn't check my eyeshadows for stickers on the bottom of the pots.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 30, 2008)

I think they put the stickers so you cant return it for a refund? idk

These rules do vary from store to store. If you are friendly with the MA sometimes they dont even look to see if you have 6 items or if you have the metal pan. So it really depends on the MA in my opinion.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 30, 2008)

As far as I know, the mark is so you can't return it. I've had friends B2M other B2M products with no problems.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't remember the stores around here even marking them... I'm going to B2M 12 items and we shall see what they do.


----------



## neonbright (Aug 31, 2008)

I back to mac my depoted es last month and I received my lipstick choice in the mail. So soon I will be B2M again.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok, so I asked a lady at the MAC store and their B2M policy concerning depots.

She said they don't mind no pan in there but there _HAS_ to be the black plastic in the inside included or it *won't count! *

Even if it doesn't fit in there because of depot - make sure to include everything. I turned some in and she said if I had not left that there, she would not accept it.

I know other stores might be more strict but she gave the impression that this is the overall rule now... I never had an MA telling me the plastic had to be included before.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh, and this was a first for me - she let me pick anything off the new collections for B2M too. I've been told before they didn't do that.

The 3 different stores I've been too - they marked the box it came with because it's non-refundable/exchangeable for anything but never the product itself. I B2M all my free shadows all the times I've done.


----------



## tuna_fish (Oct 2, 2008)

Do they limit how many you can do at one time? I think I have enough empties for about 4 e/s, and I'd like to do them all tonight. I know that you can't B2M for LE stuff, but is there an item limit? Thanks.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm not sure but maybe this will help





https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ate-84960.html


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm going to merge this with the B2M thread.

To answer your question, there could be _some_ stores with stricter managers/employees who would take a limit. But for the most part, there should be no trouble. If you have 36 empties - they should take it. First time I did it, I have over 20.

If you have any concerns, I'd suggest calling in before you make your trip there.


----------



## MermaidAlyss87 (Oct 30, 2008)

wait. . . so they're accepting empty packaging.

Does that include pigment jars?


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 3, 2008)

It includes all plastic metal or glass containers from mac, no secondary containers like packaging but the limit, as far as i know is 4 B2M's ( 36 containers) at a time. Also you can have whatever you'd like new or old but you cant get eyeshadow pans.


----------



## Q82 (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks for share


----------



## Tyari (Feb 1, 2009)

good info!


----------



## forevernars (Oct 27, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can back to mac the empty paint pots? Sorry if this is a stupid question just needed to know.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *forevernars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does anyone know if you can back to mac the empty paint pots? Sorry if this is a stupid question just needed to know. I haven't tried it, but I'm pretty sure the answer is yes.






From their website:

"Because we share your commitment to the environment, MÂ·AÂ·C accepts returns of its primary packaging through the Back to MÂ·AÂ·C Program. By returning six [6] MÂ·AÂ·C primary packaging containers to a MÂ·AÂ·C counter or MÂ·AÂ·C Cosmetics online, youâ€™ll receive a free MÂ·AÂ·C lipstick of your choice as our thanks to you."


----------



## forevernars (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you! I forgot to ask also if you can b2m the eyeliner pencils? I have an empty feline eyeliner??


----------



## lilkimiko124 (Dec 31, 2009)

Interesting policy thanks for the update


----------



## beautybuff (Jan 1, 2010)

Interesting! Definitely good to know.


----------



## hil34 (Jan 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *forevernars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you! I forgot to ask also if you can b2m the eyeliner pencils? I have an empty feline eyeliner?? I don't think you can


----------



## kwalt00 (Feb 6, 2010)

thank you


----------



## housefull (Feb 9, 2010)

This great video for song, thank you for sharing it. I will return to post the music video on this forum and you'll find them great.


----------



## Tee28 (May 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm going to merge this with the B2M thread.
To answer your question, there could be _some_ stores with stricter managers/employees who would take a limit. But for the most part, there should be no trouble. If you have 36 empties - they should take it. First time I did it, I have over 20.

If you have any concerns, I'd suggest calling in before you make your trip there.

So does that mean if you return 36 pots you would get 6 free items?? Coz on their site it says return 6 items for 1 free lipstick. BTW if i get a ppid would i still be able to recycle and recieve freebies??

Thanks.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 5, 2010)

Yes its 6 empties for 1 item.


----------



## tianyaguke (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks for your story


----------



## diannekaye (Jun 21, 2010)

i so don't get why they need the pans though. Ijust back to mac a couple days ago and they never said anything about the pans


----------



## lolaB (Jun 21, 2010)

The B2M rules need some serious regulating because it's different everywhere you go. Some require pans, others don't. Some offer dazzleglasses and cremesheens, others only do lipglasses. And so on. Ugh, it's flippin frustrating.


----------



## denverbeerchick (Jun 21, 2010)

This is probably a stupid question, but should I... like... wash out my foundation bottles, etc before I take them back? Or is that not necessary? I have two foundation bottles, two compacts, and (this I'm wondering about..) a lip stain thingie that the gloss side broke on.. it's half full still, but I don't want it and won't be using it.

Should I just call my store to make sure I follow their rules?


----------



## diannekaye (Jun 22, 2010)

i know seriously its making so many people confused. i mean if your gonna make a rule it can't just be for certain places


----------



## lolaB (Jun 22, 2010)

You don't have to wash anything out, just take them in.


----------



## Snowflakes (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks, I have 6 items to B2M. Now I just decide what I want to get.


----------



## equus18 (Jul 19, 2010)

Do I need to have the cap for the Studio Fix Fluid Foundation bottle for B2M? I just realized that I tossed a while ago when I bought the pump.


----------



## CrosseyedToad (Aug 10, 2010)

Supposedly as of July 1st they no longer do mineralize eyeshadows, pro longwear or dazzleglasses.



I took my empties to a mac store (i.e free standing) and this was what I was told. I am so bummed because I only a few months ago found out the free standing Mac stores would do eyeshadows or dazzle glasses so I was saving them to get mineralize eyeshadows and nope, not any more.


----------



## Lady_Insane25 (Aug 20, 2010)

I was told that you're allowed to B2M the trial sized products but they must be given as a set (the one you bought) i.e. you have to return the entire set for it to count as ONE out of the 6 containers needed. =/


----------



## amillion (Aug 28, 2010)

Wasn't aware that MAC policy had changed again. I had over 12 empty depots from eyeshadows and they wouldn't take them because they didn't have the pan inside of them. Now I am wondering how to get around this. I might just buy some empty pan and glue them back in. So annoying. I remember at a time you didn't need the silver pan.


----------



## gally123 (Sep 29, 2010)

yeah,you are right


----------



## internetchick (Oct 14, 2010)

Ah man! I don't have any pans. I depotted some shadows, and was going to Back2Mac them for a lipstick.


----------



## foojoy (Oct 14, 2010)

HI...I had 18 empty containers from compacts to shadows.. all kinds of stuff. I even had an empty conceler tube that I cut open and one shadow without the pan. I had no problems...I was able to get three lip sticks that I wanted to try....


----------



## internetchick (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks! Maybe they won't hassle me then. I was looking forward to getting a freebie.


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Jul 10, 2011)

If you B2M a pro palette with no shadows or empty pans in it, does that just count as one? I'm thinking it does. But not sure if you can B2M those at all?


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The B2M rules need some serious regulating because it's different everywhere you go. Some require pans, others don't. Some offer dazzleglasses and cremesheens, others only do lipglasses. And so on. Ugh, it's flippin frustrating.


I totally agree!  It sounds like each store/counter has their own set of rules.  They should all be uniform.  Then their wouldn't be so much confusion and so many unhappy customers.  On alot of products it has a B2M on it and that means it's good for B2M.  If it has the little recycle sign on it, you should be able to recycle that item as well.  You should even be able to to B2M the single eyeshadow pan refills.  But then again, with all the inconsistancies, you never know.  Call first.  I don't have a store/counter anywhere near me, so I have to B2M through the mail.  So I will just have to call customer service first before I mail mine back and pray that the person I'm talking to isn't telling me something off the wall, but one that is consistant and up on the rules of B2M.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 13, 2011)

quick question... say i bought a lipstick. i have the plastic tube and the paper box it came in. does that count as 2?


----------



## katana (Nov 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> quick question... say i bought a lipstick. i have the plastic tube and the paper box it came in. does that count as 2?



No it counts as one. They will except the plastic tube but not the paper box.


----------

